# Munising help



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I am going to Munising (X-mas) in Feb to do some riding, I have never rode any trails there, and the guys I am meeting there are from MN and also have never rode around there. Could anybody recomend a good 120-150 mile round trip ride from there, and also if you have been there generly how is the riding there, lots of people?, good grooming?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We have`nt been up there yet this year but it is a "FANTASTIC" place to go, actually I have`nt found a bad place to go. I`ll send you my ph.# later I have maps, motels, all that stuff. Mike


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

LOTS of people up there. The trails are great until about 10am, then they can get whooped out. Grooming tries to keep, but there is just too many people. As far as a route, it all depends on the snow. Last time I was there it was good snow to the east, but to the west thinned out quickly. Best bet is watch the reports to neighboring towns and plan accordingly.

I may be going up there this weekend. If we do, Going to ride form Paradise to Houghton for a long weekend. Just picked up a Renegade and need to put it to the test :evil:.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Have you considered riding to Taqunanum (sp) falls? you could also hit whitefish piont. Just a thought. If you need some trail info you could try this local motel in paradise http://www.upmich.com/weather/ they have a live web cam and this webcam is in Munising where the Picture Rocks boat tour docks are http://www.algercounty.org/


----------

